# Reparar tornillos de bisagra de laptop ?



## enbudle (Oct 31, 2014)

buenas a todos  .

hace un par de semanas he tenido un problema con mi laptop hp 1000.
resulta que al parecer se le daño la bisagra izquierda. pero segun lo que parece que las bases metalicas de los tornillos rompieron el plastico y se salieron.
tenia pensado abrirlo mañana para evitar que tambien se dañe la otra bisagra y quiza el roce dañe algun componente. 
mi pregunta es. si saben de algun metodo para reparar este tipo de problema. 
el epoxy podria funcionar?.   o quiza cianocrilato?
 que pienzan?
por cierto que el portatil es relativamente nuevo aunque no podemos cobrar la garantia por que donde lo compramos es muy muy lejos.
gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2014)

Suelo preferir la epoxi, pero vendría bién alguna foto de la bisagra en cuestión.
El volumen y espesor de la capa que uses, estará inversamente relacionado con la velocidad de fraguado.
Previo a esto una limpieza con paño húmedo, y luego de seco, uno con alcohol.
Recién luego de seco (5 minutos o mucho menos ayudado con pistola de calor) aplicar el pegamento.


----------



## enbudle (Oct 31, 2014)

el calor no ayuda al epoxy a endurecer tambien mas rapido?
no recuerdo muy bien como es pero creo que es una como esta.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 1, 2014)

bueno los que pegan facias de coche lo que hacen es derretir el plastico a su temperatura de fusión sin quemarlo. 
y despues le hechan plasta epoxica.

yo pegue asi la facia de mi coche y quedo bien supongo que para un plastico de una laptop es mas o menos igual.

para lo del cianoacrilato aca kola-loca lo que se hace es poner el pegamento y este se seca no por aire si no por humedad asi que cuando lo pegues trata de que este seco el ambiente por que cuando le heches el pegamento debes aplicarlo y espolvorear bicarbonato, el bicarbonato hace una reaccion exotermica que si te cae en el dedo te puedes provocar una quemadura.

se calienta mucho y pega mas cuando hagas esto procura hechar bao o hechale una gota de agua para que polimerize mas rapido por que asi es el ciano acrilato polimeriza con humedad


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 1, 2014)

plasti acero es mejor que epoxi   o usa el que hacen para hacer llaveros


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 2, 2014)

enbudle dijo:


> el calor no ayuda al epoxy a endurecer tambien mas rapido?
> no recuerdo muy bien como es pero creo que es una como esta.


--------------------------------------o---------------------------------------
La velocidad de fraguado depende en parte del volumen de pegamento  que utilices.
Es conveniente, usar el menor volumen posible de pegamento.

También es conveniente usar una prensa o algo que cumpla esa función para mantener las pieza unidas mientras esto sucede (el fraguado).

Luego de la limpieza, y si aceleraste el secado del alcohol con aire caliente, conviene dejar que la pieza tome la temperatura ambiente.

La epoxi es desde ya rápida para fraguar, acelerar ese proceso calentando, a veces podría originar un fraguado disparejo, esto último no es recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2014)

Ojo que hay epoxis de 24 hs, y de 10 minutos de fraguado


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 2, 2014)

Lo que pasa es que la de 10 minutos está en todas partes, y el ferretero también le va a recomendar esa.
La de fraguado lento, *hay que pedirla*.


----------

